# Whole Home DVR and VOD



## valhalluh (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi,
I recently had several upgrades performed including converting to SWiM, adding whole home DVR, and networking my HD boxes via DECA. My configuration is 1 HR24-500, 1 HR22-100, and 1 R16-500. The HR22-100 has a DECA connected. The SWiM line coming in goes to a PI and then to another DECA which is connected to my 2Wire home router. All that is connected to the splitter/switch which was also changed out during the upgrade. My MRV is working fine so I know the receivers are networked to each other.

Here is my question: every time I try to download something via VOD I get a "download paused" message. I tried restarting the download and it just pauses again. This happens on both HD receivers. I verified that they are each connected to the internet and checked my router to confirm that the router shows them as connected. I have many other things connected wirelessly to this router and have had no trouble with firewalls blocking traffic.

I appreciate any input on things to check/try. I am not a noob when it comes to networking and PC's but I am when it comes to satellite. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I wish I had something for you.
I have a 2wire & DECA and have recently reset the 2wire back to default settings [not because I had any problems but to see if any of my settings were making things work] and everything still works.
"Maybe" pull the power cord on the 2wire for a couple of mins and let it reset. :shrug:


----------



## valhalluh (Jun 30, 2010)

Over the last week I have tried several things to get this to work and have been able to get VOD to function. I don't know specifically what did it but I re-ran the network setup on each receiver and this seemed to do the trick.

Now, I can no longer get MRV to work, even though both machines are connected to the network and the internet. Last night I re-ran the sat setup on both machines and for a few moments was able to view on the HR24 the playlist of the HR21. However, literally within seconds it went away and says there are no networked DVR's found. I double checked my router firewall, the firewall on my network connected pc, and the connections in the wiring closet and found nothing out of line. I rebooted both machines and still nothing.

I don't really want to call the tech back since there doesn't appear to be a high success rate with that route. Any suggestions on what to try next?

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Check the LEDs on both DECAs. There should be three green ones.
Next I'd look at what the DECA network status is on the HR24.
To do this on the front planel of the 24, press the guide & > buttons at the same time. It may take a few tries before you see the menu show up.
You should see coax network on the left. Select this and it will first show the DECAs [nodes] and the loss to each from the 24.
Next is another test of the bit rates between each node.
If you can post the info off both screens, it may help.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

valhalluh said:


> Over the last week I have tried several things to get this to work and have been able to get VOD to function. I don't know specifically what did it but I re-ran the network setup on each receiver and this seemed to do the trick.
> 
> Now, I can no longer get MRV to work, even though both machines are connected to the network and the internet. Last night I re-ran the sat setup on both machines and for a few moments was able to view on the HR24 the playlist of the HR21. However, literally within seconds it went away and says there are no networked DVR's found. I double checked my router firewall, the firewall on my network connected pc, and the connections in the wiring closet and found nothing out of line. I rebooted both machines and still nothing.
> 
> ...


While you were trying several things, did you possibly create a redundant ETHERNET path? Your original post describes a supported setup with Internet Connection Kit (aka broadband DECA). A menu restart may have solved the pausing issue on the VOD.

But now it almost seems you're describing the internal DECA on the HR24 is disabled because an ETHERNET cable was plugged-in. Satellite setup may briefly enable the Internal DECA but an ETHERNET cable plugged-in will again disable it. Check your setup again. If you find a redundant ETHERNET cable, disconnect it and run satellite setup again. Then try the test VOS suggested.


----------



## valhalluh (Jun 30, 2010)

In coax stats it shows three nodes. The dropped session count is zero. I don't know why it shows three nodes? I have an hr24, an hr21 w/external DECA, and an r24 not connected at all. My external DECA has all three lights lit. I also have a DECA connected to my router.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

valhalluh said:


> In coax stats it shows three nodes. The dropped session count is zero. I don't know why it shows three nodes? I have an hr24, an hr21 w/external DECA, and an r24 not connected at all. My external DECA has all three lights lit. I also have a DECA connected to my router.


Did you mean H24? Regardless, it's connected by coax via internal DECA. The three nodes most likely are the other two boxes plus the Internet connection kit. You can run the same test on your H24 and see results for the HR24 node. You should be able to see your devices' friendly names.

Can you post your results?


----------



## valhalluh (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry, I listed my equipment wrong. I have an HR24, and HR22-100, and an R16. The R16 is obviously not connected to a DECA. My configuration looks something like this:

Outside->PI->8 way SWM splitter
Splitter->DECA->2Wire router/modem
Splitter->DECA->HR22-100 (no other ethernet connected besides DECA)
Splitter->HR24
Splitter->BSF->R16
The 4 remaining outlets on the splitters have terminators installed.

I ran the Coax setup on the HR24 and it showed 3 physical nodes. What other info from the Coax setup screen should I post?

Thanks.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Just the 24 series will test the SWiM/DECA over coax this way.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

valhalluh said:


> Sorry, I listed my equipment wrong. I have an HR24, and HR22-100, and an R16. The R16 is obviously not connected to a DECA. My configuration looks something like this:
> 
> Outside->PI->8 way SWM splitter
> Splitter->DECA->2Wire router/modem
> ...


Does the DECA at the router have the needed PI?


----------



## valhalluh (Jun 30, 2010)

I am attaching screen shots of the two coax setup pages.

Strange thing...I can now see the HR22 playlist on the HR24. I haven't changed or reset anything since I first checked them today, except I turned on my computer.


----------



## valhalluh (Jun 30, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Does the DECA at the router have the needed PI?


yes, I should have indicated it includes the pigtail and PI.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

valhalluh said:


> I am attaching screen shots of the two coax setup pages.
> 
> Strange thing...I can now see the HR22 playlist on the HR24. I haven't changed or reset anything since I first checked them today, except I turned on my computer.


Looks good!


----------



## valhalluh (Jun 30, 2010)

Still not working consistently. Should I do the sat setup again? Should I try D* phone support?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

First, if you have an error code, you should call Directv.

Some questions:
1) Do you have a switch between router and the broadband DECA? I would recommend a wired switch but I'm not suggesting you buy one. (no wireless or powerline recommended, wired is faster).

2) Do you have multicasting enabled on your router? (no worries if you don't have option to enable/disable)

3) Do you have Upnp enabled?

4) Who provides your Internet?


----------



## valhalluh (Jun 30, 2010)

armchair said:


> First, if you have an error code, you should call Directv.
> 
> Some questions:
> 1) Do you have a switch between router and the broadband DECA? I would recommend a wired switch but I'm not suggesting you buy one. (no wireless or powerline recommended, wired is faster).
> ...


I believe my router is a switched router...should I bridge another switch

Multicasting is enabled.

Upnp is enabled.

I use AT&T DSL as my internet provider.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

valhalluh said:


> I believe my router is a switched router...should I bridge another switch
> 
> I use AT&T DSL as my internet provider.


1) I've heard both arguments about switched routers. Not saying who's right or wrong but it wouldn't hurt to wire one in as a central switch. It would depend mostly whether you have one or need one. I wouldn't suggest buying one if you don't need it.

2) It's odd that AT&T keeps coming up in this forum. There was another undisclosed issue and/or discussion concerning Directv and AT&T (Directv Error code 22 and TV APPS) that is supposed to be resolved. I don't want to add any heat or flame to the issue but you might want to research those threads on your own. Earl was requesting more feedback of relevant information but IDK if this problem is for sure is related ATM.

Have you tried toggling the modes previously mentioned or a router hard reset? I had D-Link router that didn't seem to care if these modes were enabled or not; it just worked. I myself am no longer using static IPs, forwarding ports or assigning STB ports and pushing network services to connect. I'm using straight-forward DHCP routing on the Directv boxes and my router. I've had one hang-up such as yours since my WHD upgrade a month ago and I had to restart both DVRs to get the UPL on queue.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

My very first experience with VOD I tried watching as I downloaded. But it paused but I don't recall seeing a message. I just went on to watch something else and the next time I looked at the list it was there completely downloaded. Now I just set something to download and watch it later just like my regular recordings. So far no problems but to be honest I can't find much to watch on VOD.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gsslug said:


> My very first experience with VOD I tried watching as I downloaded. But it paused but I don't recall seeing a message. I just went on to watch something else and the next time I looked at the list it was there completely downloaded. Now I just set something to download and watch it later just like my regular recordings. So far no problems but to be honest I can't find much to watch on VOD.


What color was the progress line in the DoD download when you tried to watch it while downloading? If it was red then the box figures that you'll run out of the downloaded buffer, yellow is you have a chance that you might not run out but may, green is you should be safe to watch while it continues to download.


----------

